# $25 Free Casino Chip to try out Brand New Casino



## pjotter (Oct 15, 2009)

A brand new casino has just opened its doors to the public, *Slot Galore*!

*Slot Galore* is part of the reputable English Habour Group of casinos. The casino is powered by award-winning Vegas Technology software and they accept players from US!

They have some exciting offers for new players, but you must be fast, because they are limited to the very first players:

• $25 Free Casino Chip: This bonus will be added to the first 500 real accounts that pre-register at *Slot Galore* during the promotional time period. The bonus amount will be credited to qualifying accounts a maximum of 48 hours following successful completion of registration form including valid email address. This bonus has a wagering requirement of forty times which must be met before any funds can be withdrawn from the casino. Maximum withdrawal amount from this bonus is $100.

• 200% Sign-Up Bonus: All players that pre-register their account at *Slot Galore* during the promotional time period will be eligible to receive a 200% bonus on their first real money deposit. The maximum amount of this bonus is $500 and carries a wagering requirement of twenty times the combined deposit and bonus amount. This offer is open to players depositing using Credit Cards only.

• Free entry into $10,000 VIP Plan Sweepstakes: Players that register their *Slot Galore* account with the VIPPLAN loyalty program will receive a free entry into a sweepstakes draw and the chance to win $10,000.

• $25,000 Exclusive *Slot Galore* tournament: *Slot Galore* will be hosting an exclusive slots tournament beginning on November 1st 2009. All players who pre-register their accounts will receive a free entry into this event on receipt of their first successful deposit at *Slot Galore*.

So visit the Brand new *Slot Galore* for your $25 NO DEPOSIT CASINO CHIP - only 500 accounts available!


----------

